# Got My Bird



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well this past week I headed out to 'Sconsie land (AKA WI) to try to tag a turkey. Hunted on a buddies land and it was loaded with turkeys. I only had a couple days to hunt so was hoping I could get lucky. Wednesday morning we get out there a little late and set up quickly. My 'guide' hits the slate call and the woods erupt with at least 4-5 toms gobbling back. This guy comes running in and actually crosses a large puddle to get to us. We heard him coming through the water before we saw him, and after the initial gobble he came in completely silent. He hung up at about 50 yds and eyed the decoys over. It was about 40 degrees out so you could see your breath so I had to hold my breath while he was looking for anything out of the ordinary. After a we gave him a little pur he came running over. He started strutting and as soon as he turned his head I raised the gun and let him have hit! The entire hunt didn't take more than 20 minutes...it took maybe 5 minutes from the time we were set up and sitting down to get him. What a rush! When I left on thursday I practically ran over a much bigger tom on the gravel road leading out from the cabin...might have to return next year hehehe. Sure made up for not drawing a tag in ND this year.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Very nice! What were the bird's stats?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice bird Matt I lived in Wi and got hooked on spring turkey hunting. What area did you hunt in. I hunted west of Madison and once up by Lacrosse. Farmers are getting to really hate them in the Madison area. The turkeys will find the bean and corn rows after planting and take out acres at a time, this is not discovered until the crops start growing.

With my sister ill I did not apply for a tag down there this year and got missed in ND also. GREAT PIC.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It was your standard two year old bird...a hair over 20 lbs, 6 inch beard and 3/4" spurs. Not a true 'trophy' bird but a nice bird none the less. 

I hunted by Tomah. I've actually heard of them following the tractors as a farmer plants a field picking up the seed as they go down the line. I've also heard of some farmers that are starting to treat them over there like some farmers here treat geese, by shooting them on site. Not something anyone wants to hear but I guess you can't really blame them.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Nice bird Matt. I didn't get a license this year so I have to live through the experiences of others. If you don't get around to cooking it up, I know someone who will. :wink:


----------

